# What I came home to last night



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

These two sleep together in the most awkward positions sometimes.

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...33-resized.jpg

I just think co-sleeping is so darn cute


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

That's adorable!


----------



## MrsTC (Nov 18, 2005)

They are PTFO! How sweet!

I love co-sleeping, too. It makes the world a better place.

T


----------



## loveandkindness (Feb 1, 2005)

So sweet!!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

OMG! If I didn't know better I would think that was my dad! I have a picture of him when he was passed out on the couch and he looks just like your DH!!!!

Very sweet pic!


----------



## annarosa (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks for posting the pic - it's great to see !


----------



## damyen's mommy (May 5, 2005)

how sweet.... Just have to love cosleeping


----------



## Fiddlemom (Oct 22, 2003)

AWWWWWWW!!!!! totally adorable!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

awwwwwww


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melaya*
These two sleep together in the most awkward positions sometimes.

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...33-resized.jpg

I just think co-sleeping is so darn cute









That child looks like a true cherub.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

so cute!! umm what would be in the hand of your dh???


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

AWWW, how sweet


----------



## slightlycrunchyann (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL, very sweet! My DH came home from work one day and found me, my son, and (at the time) newborn daughter all asleep together in our bed, and I had the remote in my hand, just like your DH in that pic.







We have a photo of it, too.


----------



## casalita (Sep 29, 2004)

I knew I loved co-sleeping for a reason


----------

